# Looking for a realistic sandalwood fragrance!



## AustinStraight (Jun 27, 2016)

Fellow sandalwood lovers, do you know of any sandalwood fragrances that actually smell like real sandalwood oil?  I've been rationing my tiny bottle of real sandalwood essential oil for a couple of years, and I'd love to have something I can wear as perfume or even put in soap without selling a kidney.  So far, I've tried:

WSP Sexy Sandalwood - Very soapy and perfume-like.  Maybe a little bit reminiscent of sandalwood, but it's just too "clean" smelling without the creamy spiciness of real sandalwood.  Like sandalwood-scented laundry detergent.

WSP Sandalwood - This one was a little closer, not soapy or powdery at all... in fact, it smelled just like dirt!  I almost thought that they sent me cedarwood instead of sandalwood, but looking at the negative reviews, I'm not alone.  

Nature's Garden Indian Sandalwood - This is definitely the closest I've gotten, and I really like it, but it's just not "it".  It's sandalwood, but it's a very clean, dry rendition of sandalwood.  It would be spot-on if it was a little... warmer?  Comparing it side-by-side with my real sandalwood oil, I feel like it's missing some kind of creamy note.  

I've heard good things about Rustic Escentual's Hawaiian Sandalwood.  Any thoughts on that one, or other recommendations?  Just please don't recommend Brambleberry - there's no way I can justify their shipping, it would be cheaper for me to just drive to Washington and pick up the fragrance in person!


----------



## grassyriver (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never smelled actual sandalwood essential oil but I have used RE's Hawaiian Sandalwood and it has a very powdery scent to me. Try Oregon Trails Mysore Sandalwood. I've heard great things about it and I have a bottle I'm trying next batch. It smells very nice, not powdery, but I can't say how it compares to the essential oil.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 28, 2016)

This might be helpful to you! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55424


----------



## AustinStraight (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you both!  OT's Mysore Sandalwood looks like a winner, I'll definitely be trying that.  I wish it was cheaper to order just one bottle from a company, I'd buy every sandalwood on the market!


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 28, 2016)

Speaking of Sandalwood, has anyone heard from notAlly?   I miss her.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Speaking of Sandalwood, has anyone heard from notAlly?   I miss her.



I miss her too.

My favorite sandalwood is from Sweet Cakes. The shipping might be a deal breaker for you though.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 28, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Speaking of Sandalwood, has anyone heard from notAlly? I miss her.


 
I've messaged her a couple times with no response.  I have her address somewhere and was going to drop her a note.  I believe she was moving (we swapped a couple items).  I too miss her.


----------



## FeistyOldCrone (Jun 28, 2016)

Just a thought...you might want to look at Gemlites essential oils. I believe they have sandalwood.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 28, 2016)

FeistyOldCrone said:


> Just a thought...you might want to look at Gemlites essential oils. I believe they have sandalwood.



Several people have it.  The problem is it is $480 for a pound.


----------



## jblaney (Jun 28, 2016)

AustinStraight - If you are interested, I have several different sandalwoods if you would like to try them.   I can send you some samples so you don't have to go and purchase them all for testing.   I have OT's Mysore and the Gemlite sandalwood that NotAlly liked, plus several others.   PM me if you are interested.  I don't have Sweetcakes which I have heard is very good.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 28, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Speaking of Sandalwood, has anyone heard from notAlly? I miss her.


 
I miss her very much, too, and I think of her often. I hope she's doing well.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 28, 2016)

Ditto. She was my doublemint twin.


----------



## AustinStraight (Jul 9, 2016)

First of all, shoutout to jblaney for being kind enough to send me 4 sandalwood samples plus a couple bonuses!  I'll remember to pay it forward!  Here are my OOB thoughts if anyone else is looking, too (I'll try making a bar of each soon but it pains me to empty these bottles!):

Oregon Trails' Mysore Sandalwood - This is a really soft, mild sandalwood.  It's not powdery at all to me, maybe a little soapy, but I like it!  It smells a lot closer than the ones I've previously tried (all of these do, to be honest).

Gemlite's Sandalwood - This is really close.  It's stronger than OT's and less woody, with a little more sweetness to it.  I'll definitely put it on my wishlist.  

Brambleberry's Sensuous Sandalwood - This reminds me a lot of WSP's Sandalwood, it's more of a cedar-y/woodchip take on sandalwood but it's totally sandalwood and it's not dirt-like the way WSP's is.  A little spicier and warmer than WSP's, too.  I like this one a lot.

Rustic Essential's Hawaiian Sandalwood - This one is very close to Brambleberry's but it doesn't have the spiciness to it.  I think this is the furthest from real sandalwood of these four, but it's still really nice and I would tack it onto an RE order if I placed one.

In conclusion: I'm no psychic but I think I see a Gemlite order in my future


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 9, 2016)

I did not find that Gemlite's sandalwood holds very well. I have some bars that are about 5 months old from Gemlite Sandalwood and the scent is barely detectable. They were soaped at 6% fo.  I use a mix of NG's Indian Sandalwood and Oakmoss Sandalwood from WSP, it holds very well. I also mix Indian Sandalwood, Oakmoss Sandalwood, with Sandalwood Extra from NDA. If I have some Sensuous I will throw it into the mix. I just could not find a straight sandalwood that holds.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 9, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Speaking of Sandalwood, has anyone heard from notAlly?   I miss her.






IrishLass said:


> I miss her very much, too, and I think of her often. I hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> IrishLass





snappyllama said:


> Ditto. She was my doublemint twin.



YES!  I miss her, too.  I hope she is doing well.  If anyone knows her off line, please give her our best wishes and let her know we miss her and are thinking of her.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jul 9, 2016)

BB Sensuous Sandalwood is very light on its own but when mixed 2:1 with BB Pure Honey, the sandalwood comes trough much better and much stronger.  I don't smell the honey in the soap.  This is one of the BB blend suggestions.  So far, it's sticking well but it's only been 5 weeks.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 9, 2016)

I wanted to say that OOB WSP's soothing sandalwood has a sharp floral note to it, to me, and on recommendation from Not Ally's chart I grabbed the Gemlite and it smells fantastic?

Since Carolyn is saying it doesn't stick in the long run I may blend them 1:1 and see how that does.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jul 9, 2016)

Have you thought about using Amyris essential oil instead? It is very much like sandalwood to me


----------

